# Search function - WORK



## ameinild (Oct 19, 2008)

We pay for the search function to work - it must work! I get the following error:

*Fatal error*:  Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in */www/enworld.org/production/htdocs/forum/search.php* on line *1156*

Make it work, please, or make a refund for the time it's not working!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2008)

It's working fine for me... is it still doing it?  Anyone else having problems?  Maybe it was just a momentary glitch.


----------



## ameinild (Oct 19, 2008)

Still doing it, and done it a week ago also.. It worked when I signed up originally... There must have been a software update that messed up some stuff? No matter what, I don't expect the php script to return a fatal error - that means the script has an error somewhere... And I get the exact same error message each time, so please look into it...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I'm afraid I can't replicate the error, and have no idea why that's happening for you.  So I've refunded you as requested and switched off your Community Supporter Account.

As it's Sunday morning, I can't look into it any more right now (gotta walk the dog!), but if I manage to figure anything out during the week I'll post here and you can decide if you want to repurchase or not.  My hopes aren't high on finding the error, though, unless I can replicate it somehow.


----------



## ameinild (Oct 19, 2008)

Well it's a little problematic that I can't test it myself right now, maybe using another browser - I'd much rather pay for a supporter account and it worked. Can you enable the search function for me, just for the time you're investigating this? Maybe I could help troubleshoot the problem then...
Also I really can't understand I could be the only person on the planet for whom the php script doesn't work - php is entirely server-side, so I can't really see how it could behave differently, unless there are other technologies mixed in...


----------



## Umbran (Oct 19, 2008)

ameinild said:


> No matter what, I don't expect the php script to return a fatal error - that means the script has an error somewhere... And I get the exact same error message each time, so please look into it...




I have been unable to reproduce any error in search, either.

If _you_ get the exact same error each time, and nobody else does, then your end of things is part of the equation - either your configuration, or some odd interaction between your config and the search code, or something about your data connection...  We are going to need more information from you to diagnose this.  

What browser and operating system are you using?  Were you running your search from the dropdown box or the advance search page?  Were you searching the messageboards or the blogs?


----------



## ameinild (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes please allow me to provide more info! Problem is, as I mentioned in the previous post, my search ability just got disabled, so I can't really test different things until I get it back again. I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.17 on Windows XP. The error appeared both on search from the dropdown box, and on advanced search. I tried only to search the forum, haven't tested blog search, but I can try if you'd allow me to... What I don't get is, the search function DID work when I signed up for support account, it's only recently it didn't work.
I can also add that I have Fiber to the Home connection, static IP, an FTP server and web server running at home, both using PHP at my end. Of course it's not the same, but I haven't encountered any problems with connection, scripting or anything else.
Should this maybe be taken to the bug thread??? Afaic, it's a bug, but of course it's up to you how to handle it in the best way...


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 19, 2008)

FWIW, searching works fine for me as a non-mod/-admin.


----------



## ameinild (Oct 19, 2008)

Seems it works for everybody else... A little too strange if you ask me. Search on every other forum I've been to works, and that's lot's of other places! I've never ever seen this php error before.


----------



## cougent (Oct 20, 2008)

It is also working for me from whatever level I am.

What parameters did you use in your search that failed?  I know you probably tried several; and it should not matter in the first place; but it can't _hurt_ to duplicate exactly.


----------



## ameinild (Oct 20, 2008)

The last time I searched it was for "power recharge"... And I don't remember the exact parameters, since I can't access the search function now.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2008)

ameinild said:


> The last time I searched it was for "power recharge"... And I don't remember the exact parameters, since I can't access the search function now.




Wow... I just entered that line to the search and it did indeed give exactly the same result as in the OP.


----------



## ameinild (Oct 20, 2008)

WOOT!!!! Breakthrough! Please look into it, and I'll buy my subscription back...

It's not something as silly as typing TWO keywords giving the error???


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2008)

ameinild said:


> It's not something as silly as typing TWO keywords giving the error???




Strangely it seems like it is...

I just performed a few "control group" searches with different keywords and all came up fine. Only with that there was a problem. And it gave exactly the line you described.

Hope this helps in anyway Morrus?


----------



## ameinild (Oct 20, 2008)

It should definitely give the coders something to work on. Thanx for the help Blackrat, seems we can now get the function working properly again...


----------



## Umbran (Oct 20, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Strangely it seems like it is...




If it is, it isn't consistent.  I just entered a search for "black white", and it came back just fine and dandy.  So it isn't a simple 2-word issue.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

Umbran said:


> If it is, it isn't consistent.  I just entered a search for "black white", and it came back just fine and dandy.  So it isn't a simple 2-word issue.




Even more bizarrely:
'power' works.
'recharge' works.
'recharge power' - which should give an identical results set to 'power recharge' - works.
'power recharge' crashes.

So in the meantime, ameinild should be able to find the results required by searching 'recharge power'.

Well, at least, if ameinild were able to search at all 

-Hyp.


----------



## ameinild (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, I'll take my chances and renew the subscription. At least now it's been settled that this is entirely a php issue, as it's been all along. Until it's fixed, I guess I'll have to remember to switch the words if I'm doing a more advanced search and it crashes the script!


----------



## cougent (Oct 21, 2008)

Identical results here as well.

Troubleshooting 101, we all think we are far too sophisticated and knowledgeable to need something that simplistic and basic... and damned if it doesn't sneak up and bite us in the butt every freakin time! (Even I thought it was stupid as I typed it in the last message, KISS philosophy never gets old)

Next attempt at making sense of this, (I know nothing of PHP) could "power recharge" be some keyword or reserved word phrase in PHP that is triggering this? or in vBulletin? or any of the other software on the site?  From my ancient coding past I would suspect power_recharge moreso, but I am not fluent in modern languages / programs syntax.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 21, 2008)

cougent said:


> Identical results here as well.




And here.

"Recharge power" gets me a normal search result. "Power recharge" gets me an error.


----------



## Merkuri (Oct 21, 2008)

Does the server cache searches?  Could it be that the "power recharge" cached results are corrupted somehow?


----------

